# Ford Fiesta Mood/Footwell Lighting



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Do you want footwell lighting for under £3???

I found out through another forum that I'm a member of that Titanium spec Fiesta's have mood lighting, ie the footwells light up as standard. However for other models they charge for an optional extra.

The part that Ford don't tell you is that they've already put all the electrics and gubbings in but basically charge you a lot of money for a bulb :lol:

I went on eBay and bought 2 bulbs for £2.99 delivered and voila I have footwell lighting  so basically if you have a Fiesta Zetec S, S1600 or similar models then you can do this for yourself, It's super easy to install, literally push them in the gaps:










Not bad if you ask me

They come in a big choice of colours - red, blue, yellow, green, white etc

Here's the link if anyone's interested
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200791263...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_745wt_1219


----------



## danzman1991 (Aug 23, 2008)

looks cool!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Was the same on the focus (most fords for that fact) you'll find all the wiring will be there just not got the bulbs in.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

looks like something they would have used in "fast an furious 1" just looks a bit dated now imho.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

loooks good i did the same in my Focus ST with Red LEDs to match my seats.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Brap!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

this is the same with most cars tbh.. it probably costs more to manufacturer 3-4 different wiring looms than it does to just stick the extra wiring in the lower models.

I'd have went for white or at a push red to match the dash colours on your car :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

mood lighting?!?!

Is chav now a mood?!?!?!??!



:lol:


----------



## Herby (Oct 2, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmm. Not for me


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I've done this every time to every car I've owned, even without the wiring you can put it in for literally £2-3 and completely OEM look


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Not for me but said that, so called white leds still have a tint off blue in them.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

My focus ghia had them and I swapped to Green LEDs to match the dash, by the end I'd almost done a complete LED conversion on the interior lights, vanity mirror lights and the footwell lights, all I didn't do was the map reading lights then you'd actually be able to read in the dark, so they stayed as white LED.

























Once A couple more bulbs arrive I'll have finished LEDs in the Volvo to. I've gone blue in the end, know it's seen as a bit chavvy but at the end of the day the Volvo badges have blue centres and the R-Design badges are blue so for me it all matches. Once again left the map lights white though for reading.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

S#*T the Bed, I bet you looked like the HULK every time you opened your doors.... you won't like me when i'm angry grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> S#*T the Bed, I bet you looked like the HULK every time you opened your doors.... you won't like me when i'm angry grrrrrrrr.....


He does anyway! :doublesho


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

robertdon777 said:


> S#*T the Bed, I bet you looked like the HULK every time you opened your doors.... you won't like me when i'm angry grrrrrrrr.....


ROFL quite possibly, did look very good though... It used to make me laugh when people spent 60-100 quid converting the Focus dash from green to some other colour, when I spent less than 15 quid on green LEDs and make it all match with what Ford supplied at the factory, lot easier changing just bulbs too!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I got some lights from a scrappy, out of the boots of a couple of Mondeo's and wired them up to the overhead light, cost me £5 and don't look "chav'ie" :thumb:


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Just thought I'd update now the Volvo is half done... I did do the rear light blue as well but the LED bulb was causing the fronts to stay on all the time, lack of resistance I think, will have another go with a blue halogen I think.

Footwell lights blue, roof light blue









And the map lights









Overall, I'm happy 









Happier when I get the back sorted though!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks good mate!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Mar 27, 2008)

I love my LED's, but is it just me that thinks blue LED's (be it, for the interior or exterior / sidelights headlights etc) just screams out *CHAV*??


----------

